# Slow Transit, not IBS HELP!



## 18723 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi All,I used to come here many moons ago. Am back! I have tried to convince myself that I have IBS because there is such support out there. But, I don't. I don't have pain; in fact, I feel little at all. I am just constantly distended and miserable. Days of stuff just packed in there, making me heavy and depressed.Does anyone know of a community like this one for people with ideopathic slow-transit constipation? I feel so isolated. I have been on a perpetual search for answers for 10 years. I don't beleive there are any that will heal, just help me not go crazy. (Like enemas, Milk of Magnesia, mineral oil, etc.) Fiber just makes more stuff in there and makes me feel worse. I actually go LESS with fiber supplements.Lots of info, but mainly, I just hoped somone would know where I could go. Thanks,Karen from Kansas


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I haven't seen one, but we have a few people here with that issue, so there may be some support around here for you.K.


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

Slow transit is one of my problems. Nothing has been said about what can be done. Even my stomach won't start dumping it's contents until it's full. When I had an upper GI, they had me drink extra barium and I had to rotate around in different positions before anything started moving. I eat extra fiber but not too much. Like you say, it can just take up more space. I've found dark green veggies help more than anything else. Spinach seems to be the best and I've been known to eat just a large can of spinach for dinner. I've been trying Digestive Advantage for IBS for about a month. It's helping though I just had a 4 day period where nothing happened. I haven't resorted to enemas, mineral oil, etc but sometimes a laxative pill is required.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Slow stomach emptying can be a separate thing from the colon having slow transit. I think usually people have one or the other. But I'm sure some people have both.I dunno if the barium thing indicates gastroparesis or not. http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs45.htm lists some medications that can be used for that.If the transit issue is in the colon...http://www.mayoclinic.org/constipation/treatmen.html doesn't list meds other than to say some are used. They also talk about removing part of the colon, which is sometimes used to treat this when it gets really bad. http://www.murrasaca.com/Constipation.htm lists some of the medications used for this.Usually they try to do other things before removing body parts.


----------



## 20208 (Jul 5, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Kansas Karen:Hi All,I used to come here many moons ago. Am back! I have tried to convince myself that I have IBS because there is such support out there. But, I don't. I don't have pain; in fact, I feel little at all. I am just constantly distended and miserable. Days of stuff just packed in there, making me heavy and depressed.Does anyone know of a community like this one for people with ideopathic slow-transit constipation? I feel so isolated. I have been on a perpetual search for answers for 10 years. I don't beleive there are any that will heal, just help me not go crazy. (Like enemas, Milk of Magnesia, mineral oil, etc.) Fiber just makes more stuff in there and makes me feel worse. I actually go LESS with fiber supplements.Lots of info, but mainly, I just hoped somone would know where I could go. Thanks,Karen from Kansas


Have you tried miralax or glycolax?


----------



## 20208 (Jul 5, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Kansas Karen:Hi All,I used to come here many moons ago. Am back! I have tried to convince myself that I have IBS because there is such support out there. But, I don't. I don't have pain; in fact, I feel little at all. I am just constantly distended and miserable. Days of stuff just packed in there, making me heavy and depressed.Does anyone know of a community like this one for people with ideopathic slow-transit constipation? I feel so isolated. I have been on a perpetual search for answers for 10 years. I don't beleive there are any that will heal, just help me not go crazy. (Like enemas, Milk of Magnesia, mineral oil, etc.) Fiber just makes more stuff in there and makes me feel worse. I actually go LESS with fiber supplements. Have you tried mirilax or glycolax?Lots of info, but mainly, I just hoped somone would know where I could go. Thanks,Karen from Kansas


Have you tried miralax or glycolax?


----------



## 22281 (Jul 12, 2005)

Karen, What tests have you had done to diagnose the delayed emptying and slow transit? I don't know of a website but will ask someone I know who has these issues and see if she knows one... interesting about the fiber not helping...wonder if that is contraindicated for this problem.. dianne


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

bowel transit time test http://my.webmd.com/hw/digestive_problems/hw200330.aspgastric emptying studyhttp://my.webmd.com/hw/digestive_problems/hw200330.aspAdvise on the slow transit thing can vary depending on degree of the problem. In mild cases sometimes fiber can help, but if things are really discoordinated all added fiber does is make you more full of stuff that doesn't move anywhere. In those cases they usually go for low fiber with lots of osmotic agents.K.


----------



## 14621 (Jul 26, 2005)

There is a website called healingwell.com. Do a search for total colectomy and you will find a alot of info on slow transit.


----------



## 16138 (Jun 4, 2005)

Karen I had slow transit constipation (colonic inertia) for 7 years before I finally had a total colectomy this past september at age 24. My doctors tried all kinds of therapies but NOTHING worked. Finally they removed my large intestine as a last resort. They attached my rectum to my small intestine and now I go to the bathroom normally! My life is 10000000000 times better! I know how you feel and what you are going through. I woul dgo 4-5 weeks without a BM. 60-80 correctol in one dose was the only thing that would make me have a BM. Then I woul dbe in AGONY with cramps and vomiting etc. I decided I was not going to live my life that way!you can read my story here:http://www.caringbridge.org/ma/mauraFeel free to email if you want. I can give you a lot of info about the disease, treatments, medical tests etc.Mobee211###hotmail.com


----------



## 13600 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Karen: I have IBS-C which seems to be similar, although I get the pains, etc. There are many forms of IBS (I think it's a term that doctors use when they don't know what is wrong). Anyway, I would go a week or 2 average without a movement, up to 4 to 5 weeks (rare). I've tried everything I can think of. You're right, fiber makes it worse. The fiber just swells up inside and takes up more space. I did try fiber trim, and that helped, but they don't sell it anymore. Stuff like fiber con backs me up.Some ideas that helped me (sometimes, maybe): drinking Dr. Pepper, exercise (you probably get enough, but if not, a moderate amount helps - a lot won't help more), toast, fresh peaches, lots of fresh vegies, and possibly orange juice.On the med side, donnatal worked for me. I am now regular (one or two #2 every day, sometimes every 2 days). What a relief! (but, I do have the cramping problem that donnatal helps, so this med may not work for you).Laxitives do nothing. I am trying digestive advantage - IBS. Seems to help for cramping, pain, but so far I can't tell if it's working for C - although the label says it does. You can get it at Walgreens, over the counter, and if it doesn't work, they'll refund your $$. Check the web site: http://www.ganedenbiotech.com/index.php?page=DAIBS


----------



## 16138 (Jun 4, 2005)

Oh and Karen this website http://www.constipation.net was a site for people with slow-transit. IT is a wonderful site but I think it is currently down - looks like it was attacked by a virus! I hope it is up and running again soon!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Mobee,BYPASS the home link:Here we go(this link works!):http://www.constipation.net/forums/index.p...ef42d66e5e3ab34


----------



## 22024 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,Has anyone tried to strengthen their liver?Various things led me to believe that my liver was sluggish, especially the color of my bm's. I started on milk thistle and it helps me. I don't have much pain either but I have the bloating. I looked up slow transit because sometimes I can't push it out at all. I was sooooo miserable. It was like I had no muscle to push with. With the milk thistle it kinds of shoots out a fairly normal bm. I still have pellet days and flat shaped days, but I use the bathroom every day. I have noticed that I cannot take calcium tablets.I also started taking b complex, which also hels the liver.This was my introduction.







I just found the site, and have a lot of reading to do.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote: I looked up slow transit because sometimes I can't push it out at all. I was sooooo miserable. It was like I had no muscle to push with. .


 That sounds like weak pelvic floor.


----------



## 22024 (Jul 27, 2005)

I would think a pelvic floor problem would be constant, but it wasn't constant. Some days it would be pellets and other days flat ribbons. I had a colonoscopy so that was checked out. And my stool colors were intermittently pale, which is how I came to it was my liver.After I started on the milk thistle, I read in Prescription for Natural Healing, that they also recommend milk thistle for IBS.I'm just hoping I can help someone else. I'm not cured, but like I said, I have a bowel movement every day and it's not a struggle.


----------



## 14621 (Jul 26, 2005)

Does anyone know if motility can be affected in other areas of the digestive system from colonic inertia?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Susie:A colonoscopy cannot diagnose pelvic floor dysfunction.You need crappy test to diagnose it.Thing like expelled a ballon out of your rectum and defecography.Pelvic floor treatment are controversials.Cheryl:The small bowel can also have inertia.Some people with their colon removed would still feel C.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote:Some days it would be pellets and other days flat ribbons


The form of the stool does not determine pelvic floor weakness. The fact that you feel that there is no muscle to push it out determines pelvic floor dysfunction. However depending on the form it might just be easier to get the stool out.


----------



## 18723 (Jul 22, 2005)

Have you tried miralax or glycolax?[/QUOTE]Well, I was told that Miralax was the "Go-Lightly" in a smaller dose. When I had a colonoscopy, I drank the entire huge container of Go-Lightly, but it did not stimulate my bowels. It stayed in there all night, and they had to give enemas for two hours at the hospital just to get it out. So, my doc didn't think it would work. I have tried Lactulose, but it just gave me awful gas.


----------



## 22024 (Jul 27, 2005)

I admit I didn't know anything about pelvic floor dysfunction, or weak pelvic floor, so I went and investigated. From what I gather, pelvic floor has the same causes as IBS which is spasms.I was just trying to say that the milk thistle helped me. And calcium pills plug me up.So what causes the bowel/colon to spasm in the first place? What causes the bowel to slow down? What causes the colon to ulcerate?I read that the liver gets damaged and that's what releases the bile which causes the colon to contract which pushes the stool out.I just wanted to share that with someone it might possibly help that doesn't want to have their colon taken out or rely on laxatives.Take care all of you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually pelvic floor dysfunction falls into two categories.A) When the signal to relax the sphincter is sent the pelvic floor tightens rather than relaxes and you can't get anything out.







When the pelvic floor should be holding everything in it does not and you leak feces or urine out.Some areas that may be involved in inappropriate smooth muscle contraction in the intestines is the nervous system controlling the gut. The nerves are not sending the right signals, most new drugs for IBS work on the receptors that are part of the nervous system controlling the gut.Ulcerations in the colon are usually an immune system problem. It may be an acute infection, or the immune system attacking the colon/small intestine when it should not (autoimmune disease).Liver may produce bile at different rates for different reasons, but the gall bladder controls the release. Usually you recycle most of the bile you release, but people with parts of the small intestine damaged or who have no gall bladder may not have release/recycle thing working properly.Some people may have that unbalanced without any known damage, and bile binders tend to be very constipating (Questran and possibly Calcium).K.


----------



## 15890 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi thereI use triphala, I know it doesnt work for everyone but as a former user of any laxative that i could find, my ayuvedic doctor said try it and it works really well for me. no cramping, its bascially three indian fruits and its not as harsh as senna or chemical laxatives I cant take fiber either, pysilluim anway, Im better on flaxseed - I agree with the liver thing, if your stools are pale you may have a congested liver. I dont want to do this liver flush because i think that can cause more problems further down the road but I was drinking a tablespoon of olive oil plus a tablespoon of lemonjuice everyday which is much gentler and that helped alot. It helped to produce more bile You can try this salad if you want plus take some liver supporting herbsfreshly grated carrotsolive oillemon juice you can add herbs for flavour like ginger or whatever you likeeat for one week and see how you feel.I also think I have a impaction on my left side, I do sesame oil enemas everynight and its been gradually getting better - last night I took too much triphala and had diarhhea, Im learning to adjust the dose.I hope you feel betterKaren


----------



## 22024 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Karen,Thanks. I'll give that olive oil/lemon juice thingy a try.Actually, I did the liver flush twice, and after the second time, that's when I got worse. I didn't do the flush correctly the second time, but I can't get up the stomach to do another one, and do it correctly, right now anyway. I think I could handle a tablespoon at a time though. Also I'll look up triphala. My podiatrist said I had a messed up liver and then I had a bad reaction to Poison Ivy, which I had never been allergic to before, and the health food clerk told me I probably had a congested liver. The real key, was I had an ultrasound years ago and the tech said that she saw fat in my liver, but acted like it wasn't a big deal. And after I couldn't use the bathroom anymore, I was willing to give anything a try.







The milk thistle really is working. I read it takes a year to actually heal the liver. But in the meantime I can use the bathroom.Thanks Karenann for the advice. I appreciate it!


----------



## alfonsotexas (Sep 23, 2002)

I have had the same problem for most of my adult life, thatâ€™s 40 years. The only thing most doctors did for me was run some more revenue generating tests. I am afraid you wonâ€™t find much help in the medical community. But lets hope you get lucky. The only relief I have ever gotten was from Klonipin or its generic name, clonazepam. This is a benzodiazepine drug in the same class as Valium. IT IS AN ADDICTAVE DRUG. Before trying it, I would suggest you read everything you can about it and donâ€™t take it for over six months at a time. Withdraw from longer periods can be difficult.I started with one forth MG four times a day. I got about 80% relief that lasted for about 3 1/2 months. I then had to double the dose to get the same relief. I hope this helps.Alan Clark


----------



## 16629 (Jun 7, 2005)

Hello! I am new to this forum & I have IBS-CC (chronically constipated)







It gets to the point I have to manually dig feces out when I get so impacted that I am in pain. I have tried EVERYTHING & NOTHING works for me. I was taking at one time zelnorm, miralax, lactulose, & go-lytely (which worked the best and I still had a incomplete evacuation). When I do "go" it is hardly worth flushing for. I am miserable with this. I have contemplated a partial colectomy & have been to 3 specialists & they all tell me the same thing "Medicine or Surgery" is all they can do for me. Obviously, medicine isn't the choice I am leaning toward since it doesn't help. I am only 24 years old.... and I have the bowels of an 80 year old woman!!!







Anyone have any suggestions for me??


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Alfonso,Valium help the constipation?


----------



## Melissa Todd (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Karen..... I am going through the same thing. I have had every GI test you can possibly have done. I am on miralax 3 times a day, milk of mag every 3 days, and a gallon prep once a month. I get distended where I look like I am 7 months pregnant. I have had a partial bowel obstructions. My last x-ray my general surgeon said it looks like your transverse colon has sunk and not were it should be like in a healthy human. I am getting referred to a specialist that specializes in colon surgery. I am only 24 and it is starting to look like I am going to have to get my colon removed. I have been diagnosed with a slow transit colon.


----------



## Melissa Todd (Feb 5, 2013)

Kansas Karen said:


> Hi All,I used to come here many moons ago. Am back! I have tried to convince myself that I have IBS because there is such support out there. But, I don't. I don't have pain; in fact, I feel little at all. I am just constantly distended and miserable. Days of stuff just packed in there, making me heavy and depressed.Does anyone know of a community like this one for people with ideopathic slow-transit constipation? I feel so isolated. I have been on a perpetual search for answers for 10 years. I don't beleive there are any that will heal, just help me not go crazy. (Like enemas, Milk of Magnesia, mineral oil, etc.) Fiber just makes more stuff in there and makes me feel worse. I actually go LESS with fiber supplements.Lots of info, but mainly, I just hoped somone would know where I could go. Thanks,Karen from Kansas


Hi Karen..... I am going through the same thing. I have had every GI test you can possibly have done. I am on miralax 3 times a day, milk of mag every 3 days, and a gallon prep once a month. I get distended where I look like I am 7 months pregnant. I have had a partial bowel obstructions. My last x-ray my general surgeon said it looks like your transverse colon has sunk and not were it should be like in a healthy human. I am getting referred to a specialist that specializes in colon surgery. I am only 24 and it is starting to look like I am going to have to get my colon removed. I have been diagnosed with a slow transit colon.


----------



## Double Trouble (Apr 8, 2013)

You may want to try the Health Message Boards under Bowel Disorders or Digestive Disorders or The IFFGD website for some help and support .The IBS Forum under About.com. I hope this is of some help to you.


----------

